# X-pipe replacement



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok so has anyone put resonators in the place of were you put the x-pipe? i have a x-pipe now with resonators for mufflers but i want more of a muscular tone.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

NJ goat posted some nice sounding GTO's. Go to incredible sounding Goat on the active strand. You can see what's in their packages to get that sound. 

I like this one:
YouTube - GTO w/ true dual 3" exhaust


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Gertythadirtygoat said:


> Ok so has anyone put resonators in the place of were you put the x-pipe? i have a x-pipe now with resonators for mufflers but i want more of a muscular tone.


One of the best ways you'll probably get a muscle car sound is with a h-pipe, no resonator and FlowMaster Super 44s. Plus long tube headers and a nice aggressive cam helps as well.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Resonator delete flows master super 44's*



Gertythadirtygoat said:


> Ok so has anyone put resonators in the place of were you put the x-pipe? i have a x-pipe now with resonators for mufflers but i want more of a muscular tone.


Here is a clip of my resonator delete with straight pipes, and then the new Flowmaster Super 44 Series Mufflers. I did not get on her too hard because I just brought her home that day after surgery and didnt want to piss neighbors off too loud with noise. Here is a clip.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEX40pLJ85o


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

hey NJ. i actually think i love your exhaust. i def want to do straight pipes there. But everyone i know is talking me into doing the borla cat-back, and ill probably just switch out there x-pipe for straight pipes


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Gertythadirtygoat said:


> hey NJ. i actually think i love your exhaust. i def want to do straight pipes there. But everyone i know is talking me into doing the borla cat-back, and ill probably just switch out there x-pipe for straight pipes


Okay, Flowmasters is defineately the way to go for old school muscle car sound. I have heard some borla's, it sounded euro to me and raspy. Just my opinion. THe super 44s sound great!!!!


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Does anyone have an x-pipe, 44s, and K&N intake? If so, how does it sound and how has it affected HP and performance?


----------



## TORNATIC!! (Aug 18, 2005)

Gertythadirtygoat said:


> hey NJ. i actually think i love your exhaust. i def want to do straight pipes there. But everyone i know is talking me into doing the borla cat-back, and ill probably just switch out there x-pipe for straight pipes


I have Borla on my '04 A4 and I love it. Mine came with an "H"-pipe and I like that deep rumble. I think that Raspy sound NJ Goat is talking about is people who get Borla with an "X"-pipe.


----------



## cncmasterofor (Jan 19, 2008)

TORNATIC!! said:


> I have Borla on my '04 A4 and I love it. Mine came with an "H"-pipe and I like that deep rumble. I think that Raspy sound NJ Goat is talking about is people who get Borla with an "X"-pipe.


 
:agree Borla with the H-pipe sounds really good. I might have gone with that if I heard it in person first. And If I wasn't so eager to start modding.

As for the X-pipe replacement. I had my X on for a few weeks. Then I took it off and put the resonator back on. I liked the sound at first. But at 2k RPM's the interior renascence was too much for me. Had to keep tissues in the car for the nose bleeds. Maybe I'll try out the good old H-pipe next.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Here is a clip of my resonator delete with straight pipes, and then the new Flowmaster Super 44 Series Mufflers. I did not get on her too hard because I just brought her home that day after surgery and didnt want to piss neighbors off too loud with noise. Here is a clip.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Beast of the South East


I would love to hear your carf doing a fly-by. It sounds really nice just sitting there.


----------

